

Ask HN: Founders with small children? - mrbird

Question for the founders out there (YC and everyone else too):<p>How many of you have small children?  How well are you able to focus, be available for work at any and all times, and keep up with obligations to your family?<p>I have a 1.5-year old and am wondering if it's realistic to start something right now.  The biggest issue in my mind is that we're thinking of calling that factory method again soon.
======
Zarbazan
I have a 4yo girl, abandoned my very good paying job 4 months ago, founded a
startup, worked 24/7 on it, got angel money, currently negotiating with the VC
fund and never had ANY regrets, neither had my family. DO IT NOW. After all
we're doing all this for them, for the kids :)

------
hector_ka
I got a 3 year old son, and a job, and in the process of starting a company.It
is not easy because there is not much time for it.I can work after 10 PM
couple of hours.Hopefully in a year or two I could work full time on this.

